# Where can i find this type of cable?



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

Its the cable that goes from my power switch at the front of my tower to the motherboard.

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/827/13062009027.jpg

Thanks


----------



## mart_8703 (Nov 14, 2008)

The wires that have been cut, were meant to go to the motherboard. The switches on the front of the tower are 'Intelligent Touch System' 

Could i just buy a litle black connector and re-wire it.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It could be awkward to find an exact match for the motherboard connector - I'd be very tempted to slide a short length of 'Heat-Shrink' tubing over each cable, then just neatly solder them back together - Once the solder's cooled and you've got a good smooth joint, slide the tubing over the joint and give a blat of heat (usually from the hottest setting of a hair-dryer) to shrink it tight, for insulation.

You could use vinyl electrical tape, but it doesn't look neat and the glue usually softens and loses its grip with any warmth.


----------

